# NEED HELP FINDING THIS JAPANESE ONLY NES TITLE



## Zakie (Oct 2, 2019)

I need help finding this japanese nes gane...I remember what the gameplay was like...it allowed u to switch to 5 different players...and each one had special abilities such as one can run fast...and another can throw ninja stars...and in this game u could buy items and there was this enemy (who cannot be killed) would appear and check if u have any food or any items if not then he would kill u(she was also very fast lol) the first game took place in Japan while the second sequel took place in the wild west but with the same characters... u could also get drunk in the game...please  if anyone knows the name if this game please tell me thx.


----------



## Zakie (Oct 2, 2019)

Fahim said:


> I need help finding this japanese only nes game...I remember what the gameplay was like...it allowed u to switch to 5 different characters...and each one had special abilities such as one can run fast...and another can throw ninja stars...and in this game u could buy items and there was this enemy (who cannot be killed) would appear and check if u have any food or any items if not then he would kill u(she was also very fast lol) the first game took place in Japan while the second sequel took place in the wild west but with the same characters... u could also get drunk in the game...please  if anyone knows the name of this game please tell me thx.


----------



## Mythical (Oct 2, 2019)

Please don't bump your own thread after 2 minutes or at all unless you have new info. Sounds like some game I played on a sega handheld back in the day but it was in english

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Looked into what I can remember is it G.G. shinobi or Ninja Gaiden for Sega Game Gear?


----------



## Zakie (Oct 2, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Please don't bump your own thread after 2 minutes or at all unless you have new info. Sounds like some game I played on a sega handheld back in the day but it was in english


Sorry about that, it was some nes game I wished I still r


MythicalData said:


> Please don't bump your own thread after 2 minutes or at all unless you have new info. Sounds like some game I played on a sega handheld back in the day but it was in english
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Looked into what I can remember is it G.G. shinobi or Ninja Gaiden for Sega Game Gear?


It was only released on nes it played like the mystical ninja game on the snes


----------



## Mythical (Oct 2, 2019)

Fahim said:


> Sorry about that, it was some nes game I wished I still r
> 
> It was only released on nes it played like the mystical ninja game on the snes


yeah blanked on the nes part 
was it any of the geomon games? they were some in japan and on nes and snes iirc


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 2, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> yeah blanked on the nes part
> was it any of the geomon games? they were some in japan and on nes and snes iirc


Do you mean Goemon? As I was also going to say it sounds like the Nes goemon games


----------



## Mythical (Oct 2, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Do you mean Goemon? As I was also going to say it sounds like the Nes goemon games


Yeah I mispelt that lol


----------



## Zakie (Oct 2, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Do you mean Goemon? As I was also going to say it sounds like the Nes goemon games


It played like mystical ninja but the characters where different for example one of the charcaters were wearing pink...also it was on the snes

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MythicalData said:


> Yeah I mispelt that lol


And there was this fat character who would always try to stalk u lol once he/she apporches u it checks if u have a item for example food...if not then it just attacks u and u can't move intill u die. The gane was in Japanese


----------



## AceX (Oct 2, 2019)

Here are similar games, maybe it'll help https://www.giantbomb.com/the-legend-of-the-mystical-ninja/3030-9522/similar-games/


----------



## Zakie (Oct 2, 2019)

AceX said:


> Here are similar games, maybe it'll help https://www.giantbomb.com/the-legend-of-the-mystical-ninja/3030-9522/similar-games/


Perfect thx guys I found it its called Mito Koumon II: Sekai Manyuuki


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 2, 2019)

Fahim said:


> It played like mystical ninja but the characters where different for example one of the charcaters were wearing pink...also it was on the snes



Not sure what you are on about as there were four Goemon games on the nes.

Ganbare Goemon! Karakuri Dōchū (1986)
Ganbare Goemon 2 (1989)
Ganbare Goemon Gaiden: Kieta Ōgon Kiseru (1986)
Ganbare Goemon Gaiden 2: Tenka no Zaihō (1990)

Mystical Ninja was not the first Goemon game.


----------



## Zakie (Oct 4, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Not sure what you are on about as there were four Goemon games on the nes.
> 
> Ganbare Goemon! Karakuri Dōchū (1986)
> Ganbare Goemon 2 (1989)
> ...


sorry i meant the nes game i was finding was like the mystical nija on snes

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Fahim said:


> sorry i meant the nes game i was finding was like the mystical nija on snes


ninja*


----------

